# Anyone familiar with this device?



## Chaddy (Mar 20, 2019)

Howdy,

I've been lurking around the forums for some time. Thinking of getting a handgun so I'm reading reviews and opinions.

Went to The Range in Austin and came across this veteran who is building this wearable device that helps training with handguns. Its called  AimSteady; he let me try it and it seems cool enough that I thought I should share and see if anyone encountered it before?


----------



## spongemonkey (Mar 4, 2019)

Welcome to the forum! Never heard of or seen it but at the price of $4899, there is no way in heck I would invest in it! I would rather use that money to buy other firearms and other things.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

That's a lot of ammo money...


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Spend the same money on instruction from a reputable pistol-shooting coach or defensive-shooting school. You'll learn a lot more.

Gadgets are much less useful than is advice from a knowledgeable person who is actually watching your technique, and who is monitoring your daily practice.


----------



## Chaddy (Mar 20, 2019)

spongemonkey said:


> Welcome to the forum! Never heard of or seen it but at the price of $4899, there is no way in heck I would invest in it! I would rather use that money to buy other firearms and other things.


Its actually just $149. I would never consider something at the $x,000 range - I agree with you that its insane.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I still urge you to buy an instructor's time, rather than a mere gadget.


----------



## Chaddy (Mar 20, 2019)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I still urge you to buy an instructor's time, rather than a mere gadget.


I generally agree with you, I don't know if that will replace an instructor, but I'm intrigued by the data-oriented approach of that device. I have a fitbit too, and I just love having and seeing the data and numbers behind stuff.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I have a Laserlyte laser training cartridge in 9mm. It is used like a snap cap for dry fire practice.
As some of you already know, it projects a laser dot where you are actually aiming during dry fire practice. I use mine with 1"square reflective tape placed in random places in my garage. Great instant feedback!
All live ammo and magazines are locked in the safe before any dry fire practice takes place!






GW


----------



## Robert35 (Mar 28, 2019)

Don't read many reviews because in this way you ended up getting all confused.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I just spent the last four hours giving a refresher course to two retired LEO's that decided they want to qualify for the LEOSA concealed carry license. Unless you can buy a device that can answer questions and give advice on gun's and calibers, a training device is only to aid real training. For example: No, a Makarov does NOT fire "Regular" 9MM ammunition.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

That ring ain't an 'arm steadier' anyway, it's a 'you're screwing up' tattletale. Through my smartphone it will tell me umpteen things I'm doing wrong - making me very annoyed with my phone. My phone is living dangerously as it is.


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

Nothing can help me.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

The best training aid for me is lots of range time and ammunition. 
I also enjoy heading for the hills and doing some less structured target practice. I.E. multiple reactive targets at different ranges and angles.
I learn faster when I am having fun learning.

GW


----------

